# Please pray! Not looking good for my little boy!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry I am just too terribly upset to post much but we badly need prayers! It doesn't look good at all ! There's a VERY REMOTE chance this is a 'fixable' situation but not likely... but I will not give up on the chance of a miracle so please,please pray!
Will likely know tomorrow...


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry Terry, Please know you all are in my prayers.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Remove the not likely from your thoughts and mind... I will pray and do the same. hugs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sending lots of prayers!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Terry, that makes me so sad...try to stay positive and I'll pray like crazy!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry  Sending lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for Quincy right now!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I´ve been keeping you both in my thoughts !!! And I will be praying and sending good vibes your way! Please stay strong, that is what he needs right now! :heart:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying praying praying for Quincy.
Miracles do happen.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terry -- I feel so sad. You've been through way too much the last couple of years. Quincy is such a special little guy, I just can't believe that he's in this shape.

Sending lots of prayers and positive healing energy for Quincy and lots of prayers for you and your husband and Nadie too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, sending prayers!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my, sending positive thoughts and prays for little Quincy!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your little Quincy. He's in my prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Terry, I am so very sorry. Neither you are Quincy need this added stress. I will be thinking of the two of you. Miracle happen all the time. Last year, I though I was going to lose Luck and he came back to me. It took a while. I really hope that Quincy will be OK and don't give up.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Big Hugs and Prayers for BOTH of you!


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I am so very sorry! Know that we are saying our prayers for a happy outcome!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We are also sending prayers and puppy kisses your way. I hope Quincy shows some much needed improvement.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers......


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. Miracles can happen here. rayer:rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I am so very sad this is happening but you have to stay strong and stay hopeful! Will be thinking of you and checking back for updates....Hugs, hugs, and more hugs....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sending lots of hugs your way. I don't remember how old Quincy is ? :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Terry, I'm sending lots of prayers for Quincy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry, I have been praying for you and darling Quincy since reading that he is not feeling well. I feel so bad for both of you. I am thinking positive thoughts and saying many prayers for a miracle for your precious fluff baby. 

My heart is with you ... and, with love and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am sooooo sorry you are going through this. I am sending lots and lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way. :grouphug:. Let him feel how much everyone here is pulling together for him.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Terry I am so sorry for you and Quincy. Prayers being sent your way. If anyone knows how to take care of Quincy it would be you.rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Quincy


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope everything is okay--you're in my thoughts!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Sending prayers for Quincy.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers to little Quincy. Please don't give up hope Terry. As the others have said miracles do happen.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Prayers for both you and Quincy continuing, big hugs.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no....I am so sad about this! I will say prayers for Mr. Quincy...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, sometimes we wonder where you are, it just seems at times like this you are so far, yet you have proven yourself to me so many times I know better, you have always been with me, Lord my dear friend Terry needs your touch, you know all she is going through, the evil one has tried to discourage Terry many times, yet Terry has been so strong and positive with her health issues. So this time Lord satan has tried another approach, he has chose little Quincy to pick on and try to destroy, but I know you are right beside Terry and your angels are all around little Quincy. You are the Almighty God you are in control of everything, Lord I know with a blink of your eye the world would be no more, so it would be nothing for you to touch little Quincy, I know you have the final say about life and death, you have promised us that if two or three gather in your name you will hear our prayers, Lord I'm asking for a healing to take place this very hour on little Quincy. I give you Praise for whatever you do, Thank you Lord for your healing touch on Terry and little Quincy. In Jesus name I pray Amen


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, sometimes we wonder where you are, it just seems at times like this you are so far, yet you have proven yourself to me so many times I know better, you have always been with me, Lord my dear friend Terry needs your touch, you know all she is going through, the evil one has tried to discourage Terry many times, yet Terry has been so strong and positive with her health issues. So this time Lord satan has tried another approach, he has chose little Quincy to pick on and try to destroy, but I know you are right beside Terry and your angels are all around little Quincy. You are the Almighty God you are in control of everything, Lord I know with a blink of your eye the world would be no more, so it would be nothing for you to touch little Quincy, I know you have the final say about life and death, you have promised us that if two or three gather in your name you will hear our prayers, Lord I'm asking for a healing to take place this very hour on little Quincy. I give you Praise for whatever you do, Thank you Lord for your healing touch on Terry and little Quincy. In Jesus name I pray Amen



Amen


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for better news for your precious boy and peace for you, Terry.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending prayers, positive thoughts and hugs to you and Quincy.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh no! Like others have said, hang on to HOPE. I'm sorry you are going through this. Praying for you and Quincy.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Prayers going out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh dear! Prayer being sent your way!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in. Any updates? Hoping things are improving  .


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Sending prayers


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending love to little Quincy this morning. :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers for Quincy will continue!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry, you and precious Quincy have been in my thoughts and prayers throughout last night and in these early morning hours. Hugs and love.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still praying for little Quincy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thinking about Quincy and hoping for the best.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking about you two - I certainly hope you find positive answers today.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for both you and Quincy.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Checking in this morning. Still praying.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying and checking in on Quincy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Checking on Quincy and on you and continuing prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Prayers and positive thoughts are being sent for your darling Quincy.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking and hoping for a positive update.....


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope to hear soon how the little guy is doing! Been thinking of you all day!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in like all the rest, continued prayers


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in ... and continuing to keep you and precious Quincy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Terry, this is such bad news; I'm so sorry. I know you are beside yourself with worry.

Praying for your sweet little Quincy - and you!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Hugs for you and Quincy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG -Terry, I just saw this. Had no idea things had turned so bad. I have to try to go back to other threads. Don't give up on Quincy and you know we're all praying for him. Miracles can happen. rayer:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Just checking in to see if there is any news..Praying..


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Checking back in. Has anyone heard how things are going?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in again too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Checking in on little Quincy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you everyone.. and I'm so sorry I'm so long in getting back with an update.... and sorry this is likely going to be long!
Though not 100% confirmed as of yet..it does appear there is a neurological issue going on. Things sort of snowballed and I'm not even sure at what point I left off with what was going on. 
Anyway Monday had the vet that did Missy's knees see Quincy. At this point Quincy had been dragging his hind legs... and NOT doing it initially when we had the issue with the rectum problem or for a couple days after. It started on Sunday.
He screamed when Dr went to take rectal temp... he was not putting ANY weight on legs. Disc are not the problem nor are the knees. Most likely a certain type tumor. We'll not know for sure unless we take him to Cornell or Specialty hosp for diagnostic tests. To be honest I don't feel we can do that.
The Dr. did say: Thats' the problem with Veterinary medicine...I can send you to specialist for this and you can spend a LOT of money and maybe find the 'cause.... but only to find that it can't be operated on or "fixed". I did some more research and did a bit of brain picking...( still awaiting some responses). He felt bad that he couldn't tell me what it is but was able to pretty much rule out most things. 
Meanwhile, this Dr. Monday suggested to try a Steroid shot which we did. HOPING THAT POSSIBLY THIS MIGHT HELP HIM! Well Quincy did feel so much better... I even 'bedded down' with him in the LR last evening so he could watch his favorite program..."Dancing with the Stars". LOL ...and he did! 
He has no control at all over his pee, and of course with the steroid..he drinks/pees a LOT. I hadn't planned on that and I had to throw out a couple of his beds ( he has several so no big deal).. Until I can get to the store I improvized by cutting pee-pads into strips..., make a little 'pad' of rolled up toilet paper and wrap like a normal belly band but use packing tape to 'fasten. It's worked out well. 
He ate well last night... he did poop a little and no screaming to do so and he let me touch his tail and even his rectum. ( I sort of gently rubbed to stimulate him to 'push".... it worked fairly well.
He even got up to get a drink at his bowl ( nearby his bed) and I saw he actually was standing on his hind legs... he did however 'flop' when he turned away.
Today he got a second shot... has been acting very normal, comfort-wise.. did a decent poop this AM.. ate good tonight. I took him out in his stroller to get some fresh-air and sunshine this afternoon. He seemed to enjoy that. 
I do wish he'd poop a bit more and he well might yet.. My MAIN RELIEF is that he certainly is feeling comfortable!
He even did a bit of wobbly walking a little while ago. I don't care about his lack of pee-control... that can be dealt with. I don't know if I had truly expressed how horrible he was crying/screaming out at times during this ordeal. I'm sure I've left a lot out and leaving many of you with klots of questions... sorry. 
Bottom line .. for the time being he's improved.. we may just be buying some time but as lo9ng as it's quality and my baby boy can feel content and enjoy his DWTS finale I'm happy. I couldn't take any more of that horrible crying out ! 
Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts and support...please keep them up as we are far from being out of the woods.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Terry, I was so afraid to look when I saw that you had updated. All in all, does sound somewhat positive. I believe in the power of prayer and there have been many said. Enjoy the DWTS final tonight. I'm sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way and I'll be thinking of you and Quincy while I watch the final. I hope your favorites win.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Terry, my heart goes out to you. I am so glad the pain seems to be subsiding and we have paws crossed that he will be dancing with his favorite show 

Hang in there.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Terry, I'm glad he seems comfortable. I wanted to suggest male wraps as an option for the pee pee, so you don't have to cut and pin--they will be much easier for you. They're basically diapers for male dogs. I'm not sure if your local pet store has them, but it's worth a call or order on line. I'm thinking of you both...


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor baby, sending positive thoughts your way :heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terry -- thanks so much for taking time to update. I'm glad that Quincy seems to be out of the terrible pain. I know you are too. That's the important think -- quality of life.

I'm still praying for a miracle and that Quincy will make a full recovery. We're all here for you and we're all praying and sending positive energy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am glad Quincy is doing better...thanks for the update..praying he continues to improve..:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Terry. 
So glad he feels better tonight. You all have been through a lot this week. :wub: I am thinking they prob checked it out already, but wondered if could be his hips. I just remember the orthopedic told me they can be one of the more difficult to diagnose without certain exam/X-rays.

Enjoy DWTS.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. You are going through a lot. I am pleased he is more comfortable. One day at a time, let's hope things continue to improve.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Poor baby and poor mom! I'm so sorry you are going through this. I don't know if Malrese can have hip dysplasia but we had an enormous black lab - 125 lbs, 35 inches tall and 6 1/2 ft long nose to tail, who had it. Very similar symptoms, lost the use of his legs, incontinent, screaming in pain. It was awful, the steroids did give him some relief. I hope he's on the road to recovery.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Terry, just seeing this but so glad that Quincy is doing somewhat better. We just had a bought with Abbie, thought there was something major, but it was just the pain she is having in her back. I am sure that Quincy will bounce back, he has you for his mom!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Terry,

It is so great that Quincy is doing better, even though it is gradual. I hope that the steroid helps him and makes him comfortable. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Bless his little heart that he watches DWTS, what a sweetie. I am so glad he is feeling better, you must be tired. Praying and praying he continues to do well. HUGS to you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Thank you everyone.. and I'm so sorry I'm so long in getting back with an update.... and sorry this is likely going to be long!
> Though not 100% confirmed as of yet..it does appear there is a neurological issue going on. Things sort of snowballed and I'm not even sure at what point I left off with what was going on.
> Anyway Monday had the vet that did Missy's knees see Quincy. At this point Quincy had been dragging his hind legs... and NOT doing it initially when we had the issue with the rectum problem or for a couple days after. It started on Sunday.
> He screamed when Dr went to take rectal temp... he was not putting ANY weight on legs. Disc are not the problem nor are the knees. Most likely a certain type tumor. We'll not know for sure unless we take him to Cornell or Specialty hosp for diagnostic tests. To be honest I don't feel we can do that.
> ...


I think I might have missed something between a few threads about Quincy. Have you had a CT Scan? Have you been told he may have a herniated disc? I say this because Stacy (BellarataMaltese) had the same thing happen with Lucy. She was having trouble using her back legs. If it is a disc, it needs surgery and the sooner the better. Have you thought of seeing a neurologist? And again if I missed this somewhere in a different thread, I appologize.

P.S. if his nerves are being pinched off due to a herniation, time is of the essence if you want a good outcome.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Terry, I am glad that Quincy is feeling a bit better. I hope he continues to improve with the medication. My prayers are with you both. Sending positive thoughts and hugs.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I think I might have missed something between a few threads about Quincy. Have you had a CT Scan? Have you been told he may have a herniated disc? I say this because Stacy (BellarataMaltese) had the same thing happen with Lucy. She was having trouble using her back legs. If it is a disc, it needs surgery and the sooner the better. Have you thought of seeing a neurologist? And again if I missed this somewhere in a different thread, I appologize.
> 
> P.S. if his nerves are being pinched off due to a herniation, time is of the essence if you want a good outcome.



Yes, I totally second this! My vet didn't mess around - he told me I had to take her to a specialist asap if I did not want permanent damage. I was already beating myself up because I waited until the next day to take her in to be seen and didnt' go to the ER vet that night. Thanks to Pam and her suggestion of a great neurologist, I had left the vet office and was in my car on the way down to the neurologist within 15 minutes (3 hr drive). My own vet had done an XRay which showed nothing, an MRI was needed to correctly diagnose the problem. 

In my case, it was a fixable problem, thank goodness. Will hope that it is fixable for Quincy!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Terry, glad to hear he is doing a bit better. I agree, his comfort and quality of life is what is important. You are a terrific mom to him, he is very fortunate. Will keep checking for updates....Hugs and prayers!


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Send prayers your way. *hugs*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So glad he is not in pain anymore. It's horrible to hear them cry. Maybe the steroids will help.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> I think I might have missed something between a few threads about Quincy. Have you had a CT Scan? Have you been told he may have a herniated disc? I say this because Stacy (BellarataMaltese) had the same thing happen with Lucy. She was having trouble using her back legs. If it is a disc, it needs surgery and the sooner the better. Have you thought of seeing a neurologist? And again if I missed this somewhere in a different thread, I appologize.
> 
> P.S. if his nerves are being pinched off due to a herniation, time is of the essence if you want a good outcome.



Good post my thoughts exactly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Thank you everyone.. and I'm so sorry I'm so long in getting back with an update.... and sorry this is likely going to be long!
> Though not 100% confirmed as of yet..it does appear there is a neurological issue going on. Things sort of snowballed and I'm not even sure at what point I left off with what was going on.
> Anyway Monday had the vet that did Missy's knees see Quincy. At this point Quincy had been dragging his hind legs... and NOT doing it initially when we had the issue with the rectum problem or for a couple days after. It started on Sunday.
> He screamed when Dr went to take rectal temp... he was not putting ANY weight on legs. Disc are not the problem nor are the knees. Most likely a certain type tumor. We'll not know for sure unless we take him to Cornell or Specialty hosp for diagnostic tests. To be honest I don't feel we can do that.
> ...


My Amber and Sasha went through a similar bout like this couldn't use hind legs and had to go through adjustments and steroid injections and then pills... Sasha bounced back pretty quickly but Amber took almost two months to get back to her old self... She was in a lot of pain and cried and panted...
Steroids will make them pee a lot and part of the peeing themselves is the misdirected pain sensations, the nerves are confused and they don't realize they have to pee.. Plus steroids make them pee more too...

It took Amber three injections and 4 adjustments and lots of massage and just time for her to get back to herself...
It's frightening to see them go through this...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Terry:

You may want to call Cornell and see if they'll take him for free. UC Davis sees dogs for free, so the students can learn. Obviously a doctor oversees. It may be worth a call. It may put your mind at ease to know if it's a tumor or something else. 

Providing love and comfort is most important--I agree with you there.





Maidto2Maltese said:


> Thank you everyone.. and I'm so sorry I'm so long in getting back with an update.... and sorry this is likely going to be long!
> Though not 100% confirmed as of yet..it does appear there is a neurological issue going on. Things sort of snowballed and I'm not even sure at what point I left off with what was going on.
> Anyway Monday had the vet that did Missy's knees see Quincy. At this point Quincy had been dragging his hind legs... and NOT doing it initially when we had the issue with the rectum problem or for a couple days after. It started on Sunday.
> He screamed when Dr went to take rectal temp... he was not putting ANY weight on legs. Disc are not the problem nor are the knees. Most likely a certain type tumor. We'll not know for sure unless we take him to Cornell or Specialty hosp for diagnostic tests. To be honest I don't feel we can do that.
> ...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for your baby.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on little Quincy.
Still sending good thoughts and prayers for improvement.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in. Any updates?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking back in


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Checking in. Hope he is better today.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I keep checking back too...hoping and praying he's improving!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Terry, I am so sorry to hear this news and will keep Quincy in my prayers.


----------

